# Service Engine Soon came on



## samkal (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Experts,
I got coolant flush (Sentra 2002 GXE )two weeks ago at Pepboys and today while I was driving service engine soon light up on dashboard. I took my car to Autozone to find out the diagnostic code. Troubleshooting code came up as P0128.The explanation of the code is:
Definition : coolant temperature is always low
Explanation: The power train control module verifies that the engine is at a proper operationg temperature

Probable Causes: 
1. Check coolant level
2. Themostat defective
3. ECT (Engine coolant temp) sensor defective

Can someone please help me out and let me know the steps I need to take to resolve this issue. Will appreciate it

Thanks
Sam


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Did you check the coolant level to see if it is low?


----------



## samkal (Jan 8, 2009)

Coolant level is fine. Guage needle stays in the middle like in normal conditions and heater is working fine although I have not used it since SES light indicator came on.Does this mean we can rule out a fault in thermostat? Like I said above I did coolant flush first time 2 weeks ago since I bought this car in 2002. Is there any connection between SES light and coolant flush?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*ENGINE COOLANT SENSOR*

CHECK THE COOLANT TEMPERTURE SENSOR. ITS A 2 PRONG SENSOR ON THE THERMOSTAT HOUSING. AT NISSAN ITS ABOUT $43 I CAN HOOK YOU UP AND GET IT FOR $27 IF YOU NEED IT.


----------



## samkal (Jan 8, 2009)

Can I install it of my own?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*SENSOR*

AS LONG AS YOU HAVE SOME TOOLS LIKE A SET OF WRENCHES YOULL BE OK. ITTL SAVE YOU SOME MONEY.


----------



## samkal (Jan 8, 2009)

I took the car to pepboys today and they replaced the thermostat and all 4 plugs. When I was heading to home, a steam was coming out from the hood while I was driving.When I pop up the hood after stopping engine there was kind a rubber burning smell. Do I need to take the car back to the garage or this is because some trapped air is in the system. Please let me know whether this is a normal thing after replacing thermostat or it is a matter of concern. Will appreciate your inputs


----------



## Xproject187 (Mar 6, 2006)

samkal said:


> I took the car to pepboys today and they replaced the thermostat and all 4 plugs. When I was heading to home, a steam was coming out from the hood while I was driving.When I pop up the hood after stopping engine there was kind a rubber burning smell. Do I need to take the car back to the garage or this is because some trapped air is in the system. Please let me know whether this is a normal thing after replacing thermostat or it is a matter of concern. Will appreciate your inputs


Take it back staight away!


----------

